# Тазовые боли и не только более 10 лет



## Aleksei4 (15 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте!
Более 10 лет мучают боли в разных локациях организма. Жить можно, но с каждым годом появляются новые. Сплю как убитый, но как просыпаюсь, начинаю ощущать постоянные боли (в паху) и в течение для могут присоединятся другие. Итак, подробнее:
*
Диагноз невролога 2018.*
Вертеброгенная люмбалгия, кокцигодиния со стойким выраженным болевым синдромом, мышечно-тоническими проявлениями на фоне дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений. В неврологическом статусе ограничение движений и паравертебральная болезненность в поясничном отделе, болезненность по точкам Валле, гипертонус паравертебрально в LS отделе и по ишиокруральной группе мышц, с-мы натяжения отр, +см "треножника" при вставании. Небольшая киста Бейкера справа.

В устной беседе доктор сказал о перекосе организма и разной длине ног.

*Консультативное заключение травматолога-ортопеда 2018:*
Сгибание и разгибание в тазобедренных суставах практически в норме, болезненные справа. Пальпация области большого вертела справа болезненная. Отсутствует полное разгибание в правом коленном суставе.
На МРТ: синновит области большого вертела и сустава справа.
Повреждение внутреннего мениска и частично ПКС правого коленного сустава.
Даиганоз:  Феморо-ацетабулярный импиджмент синдром справа.
Застарелое повреждение внутреннего мениска и частично ПКС справа.
Болевой синдром. НФ1.
*
ЭНМГ бульбокавернозного рефлекса в норме.

Беспокоит в данный момент:*
Боли во время секса, при касании слизистой головки в районе венца. При сильном нажатии на участок между анусом и мошонкой, иногда бывают ощущения в головке, такие же как и при касании ее. Особо чувствуются неприятные ощущения при эякуляции. С 2007 Посещение урологов и неврологов и дальнейшее лечение результатов не принесло.

Анальная трещина с 2008. Лечение у проктолога безрезультатное.

Боль в области паха, предшествовало жжение в уретре. ЗППП, УЗИ простаты - все отрицательно. с 2009 года. С этого года боль усиливается при долгом сидении или езде за рулем.

Боли в грудной клетке слева (она искривлена) с 2015 года. Когда ходишь долго, то боль отступает. Стал спать на правом боку, с отклоением левой стороны назад, спустя год появились боли в спине справа.

Периодически возникает синхронная боль: в груди справа, правой части спины, правой стороне головы в районе виска. Само проходит, но довольно больно.

Когда лежу на левом боку, то справа, в районе вырезанного аппендикса чувствую "натяжение". УЗИ брюшной полости не выявило ничего особенного. Появилось с 2010 года.

Боль в колене справа при долгом нахождении стоя.


*Интересная особенность:* после принятия алкоголесодержащего напитка, через минуту появляется "жжение" в промежности, которое через некоторое время проходит.

Все эти штуки хронически болят, спина стала болеть с этого года. Из сети узнал, что анальная трещина появляется от постоянного напряжения мыщцы таза, отсюда делаю вывод, что многое из того, что беспокоит также от перенапряжения разных мышц.

Последнее время мучает изжога, не могу без омепрозола. Лечение проходил - диета, курс денола и антибиотиков - не помогло.

По рекомендации невролога прошел 10дневный курс лечения у мануального терапевта - облегчение только пока идешь домой, НПВС и куча разных таблеток вообще без эффекта.


Сейчас хочу поменять стратегию и заняться проработкой мышц, устранение тригеров, возможно инъекция ботулотоксина. Блокада полового нерва. Что можете посоветовать, куда двигаться дальше?


----------



## La murr (16 Окт 2018)

@Aleksei4, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (17 Окт 2018)

Aleksei4 написал(а):


> Что можете посоветовать, куда двигаться дальше?


Изначально подобная проблема может  быть из-за длительного нарушения осанки..  желательно снимок пояснично-крестцового отдела с видом "спереди ", хотя бы.. Но не всегда это и по рентгену определить, нужно смотреть осанку в общем. . Хорошо бы обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который разбирается в мышечно-тонических нарушениях спины-поясницы-таза ... Так как большая вероятность мышечно-тонических нарушений на пояснично-крестцовом уровне и в области таза..


Aleksei4 написал(а):


> Сейчас хочу поменять стратегию и заняться проработкой мышц, устранение тригеров, возможно инъекция ботулотоксина.


Без качественной диагностики и точного понимания проблемы, это "пальцем в небо"..


----------



## Aleksei4 (18 Окт 2018)

@AIR, благодарю за ответ, доктор! Буду искать хорошего мануального терапевта в нашем городе.


----------



## Оранжевый-хит сезона (2 Дек 2020)

@AIR, посоветуйте пожалуйста в Киеве мануального терапевта.


----------



## AIR (2 Дек 2020)

Оранжевый-хит сезона написал(а):


> @AIR, посоветуйте пожалуйста в Киеве мануального терапевта.


К сожалению не смогу.
Если это касается описанной Вами проблемы, то, на мой взгляд,  сначала желательно посмотреть вероятность поражения периферической нервной системы вирусом герпеса.  После решения этого вопроса будет ясно, нужен ли мануальный терапевт.


----------

